# Power line Ethernet speed with VIP622



## Sarahcat (Nov 12, 2007)

We could run a 100 MBPS hard wired connection from our router to the receiver, however, the Homeplug option would be a lot less hassle. Although the VIP622 supports the v1.0 standard at either 14 MBPS or 85 MBPS, is there any reason to use the 85 MBPS Ethernet adapter? Will the VIP622 actually receive data at 85 MBPS or is it limited to the 14 MBPS? The 14 MBPS adapters are a lot less expensive and if there is no advantage to the higher speed (85 MBPS), I'd rather not spend the extra money just to connect the receiver to my network.

I'm new to this site, so I hope I am in compliance with the rules and standards.

Thanks!


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Sarahcat said:


> We could run a 100 MBPS hard wired connection from our router to the receiver, however, the Homeplug option would be a lot less hassle. Although the VIP622 supports the v1.0 standard at either 14 MBPS or 85 MBPS, is there any reason to use the 85 MBPS Ethernet adapter? Will the VIP622 actually receive data at 85 MBPS or is it limited to the 14 MBPS? The 14 MBPS adapters are a lot less expensive and if there is no advantage to the higher speed (85 MBPS), I'd rather not spend the extra money just to connect the receiver to my network.
> 
> I'm new to this site, so I hope I am in compliance with the rules and standards.
> 
> Thanks!


Get the Dish HomeNetworkInstallGuide.PDF file here for all the information on networking, including 'Power line Ethernet' on page 9:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/images/pdf/tech/HomeNetworkInstallGuide.pdf


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

How are you connected to the Internet? Or more specifically what is the speed of your Internet connection? While many home networks are 10/100 capable, or even 1 gigabit now days, the real question is how fast your router will download information from the Internet. Most home DSL is at most 3 mbps download (unless you are laying out big bucks) so a 14 mbps transfer rate between the router and the receiver is more than sufficient.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> How are you connected to the Internet? Or more specifically what is the speed of your Internet connection? While many home networks are 10/100 capable, or even 1 gigabit now days, the real question is how fast your router will download information from the Internet. Most home DSL is at most 3 mbps download (unless you are laying out big bucks) so a 14 mbps transfer rate between the router and the receiver is more than sufficient.


I agree with ChuckA. I use 14 mbps Power Line devices in my house and I get actual data transfer rates between 8 and 10 mbps depending on how far each adaptor is from the router. I've done some speed tests with my laptop hardwired directly to the router and connected via Power Line. Doesn't seem to be any appreciable difference between the two.

FYI: About the best you can expect with 85 mbps adaptors is around 30-35 mbps so it doesn't make sense to pay a premium price for less than half the rated speed.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I concur. Even with the FiOS connection I have, DL speeds from the Internet are limited to 15 Mbps, so unless you have your very own T3 line, 14mbps should be plenty. 

-Chris


----------

